
Show HN: Freckles – A Stdlib for Devops, and More - _frkl
https://freckles.io
======
_frkl
Hi HackerNews!

Let me introduce to you 'freckles', the dotfile-manager project that went a
bit too far...

'freckles' is my take on 'Infrastructure as code', keeping the whole thing as
nimble and flexible as possible. My main focus was on creating a very minimal
interface, to make it approachable to non- (or not-yet-) devops/sys-admin
folk. But also to allow for really simple integration into existing workflows
and tools, and to be able to use it from every programming language.

Currently, 'freckles' uses Ansible as its only back-end, that will change in
the future (I have plans for a shell back-end, as well as Terraform,
Kubernetes, and a few others).

I chose Ansible because that way 'freckles' can re-use all of the existing
Ansible modules and roles out there, and I figured that way it'll be useful
straight away. Plus, I hope to have an easier time showing what I have in mind
with 'freckles' if the technology behind it is familiar to at least a part of
my target audience.

Currently it is in early beta stage, so expect some things that won't work. I
did testing on Mac OS X, but since I don't own a Mac I expect more breakage
there. Please let me know if you have issues! Also, there are still tidbits of
documentation missing, and some navigational stuff doesn't work on mobile
properly yet.

Anyway, I'd be interested what HackerNews thinks. Does the website make it
clear what 'freckles' is and can do? Or should I spend more time on massaging
my message, so to speak? Other feedback? Do you reckon it could be useful to
whatever it is you do?

Cheers!

------
melezhik
I like the idea. Good luck. And please keep me informed how it goes.

